
Feds Order Google to Hand Over a Load of Innocent Americans' Locations - arctux
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/10/23/feds-are-ordering-google-to-hand-over-a-load-of-innocent-peoples-locations/
======
mikestew
Innocent, guilty, what I want to know is how the government can turn
corporations into their personal database service. It's one thing to pop a
tape out of the CCTV deck, quite another to tell a company, "go out of your
way to run this query. Don't have one pre-canned? Write one." Same with
telling Apple to write phone-cracking software: compelled speech?

In summary, what's to keep Google from telling them, "go do your own
footwork."?

~~~
acct1771
If you're looking for the real answer: [https://medium.com/insurge-
intelligence/how-the-cia-made-goo...](https://medium.com/insurge-
intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e)

------
fallingfrog
They can do it retroactively too, which means effectively they're _already_
monitoring the location of every American citizen as well as tapping all our
phones. The stasi could only dream of such control..

------
88j88
So, now the criminals will just turn off their phones and everyone _else_ will
become a suspect

------
dickinson99
Why don't they just go to the carriers? They already track everyones location.

------
bfuller
This is what happens when you technologically elect a surveillance apparatus.

------
xfitm3
This is disturbing. What ever happened to good old fashioned police work?

~~~
ivraatiems
It was always this creepy. It just didn't have the means to do so at scale
until now.

